# Can the Verizon S3 be used on a UK network?



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello,
I am going to England to visit family for the holidays for about 2 weeks and was wondering if there is anyway to activate my Verizon S3 on a UK network? If so, what provider would it work on? My S3 is currently rooted and running CM10, not sure if that makes a difference.
Also, if there is no way to activate it in the UK, can the Verizon S3 roam in the uk?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

ok, I am by no means an expert on this, so take this with a grain of salt. The short version is you MAY, and I emphasize that word, MAY be able to get voice and text services in the UK. Data will be much more difficult, if not impossible. Verizon does not use HSPA+, a service that's faster than traditional 3g but slower than 4g. HSPA+ has wide penetration worldwide, and is probably available in the UK, but again not for our phone.

Meanwhile, Verizon's 3g and LTE antennas will also have major problems. First and foremost, if you can get 3g to work in the UK, I'll be stunned. Verizon's CDMA network is used pretty much only by Verizon. Very few other carriers in the world use this, and I don't think any of them are in England, so 3g is 100% not an option.

As for LTE, that's where it gets tricky. LTE is rapidly being adopted worldwide, but on different frequencies. I don't know what frequency UK carriers use, it may be the same, it may not.

Lastly, I don't remember if Samsung made our phone with a GSM antenna in it, just not active. GSM is the 3g service that everyone in the world except Verizon uses. GSM is global data. If that antenna is in our phone (can't remember one way or the other), then you have a shot at getting 3g if they can activate that dormant antenna. If not, then no chance.

So, to sum up: voice and text, maybe. Data... good luck.

PS. As for being rooted, unless you need to take your phone in and have them do something to it, rooting/ROMing your phone will have no impact on its ability to operate overseas.


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33316-voice-and-3g-data-working-in-india-airtel-3g-on-verizon-galaxy-s3/


----------



## warriorpluto (Dec 11, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> ok, I am by no means an expert on this, so take this with a grain of salt. The short version is you MAY, and I emphasize that word, MAY be able to get voice and text services in the UK. Data will be much more difficult, if not impossible. Verizon does not use HSPA+, a service that's faster than traditional 3g but slower than 4g. HSPA+ has wide penetration worldwide, and is probably available in the UK, but again not for our phone.
> 
> Meanwhile, Verizon's 3g and LTE antennas will also have major problems. First and foremost, if you can get 3g to work in the UK, I'll be stunned. Verizon's CDMA network is used pretty much only by Verizon. Very few other carriers in the world use this, and I don't think any of them are in England, so 3g is 100% not an option.
> 
> ...


It's a world phone.it can be used to get voice and text no problem.data you have to set up apn and all that crap.it's not hard to do at all.go read the sticky at the gs3 section on here or xda.they have a whole thread dedicated to it. They even have it to where you can unlock to use AT&T.go search.it's easy to set your phone up
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

